

Ask HN: What is the most cost-effective machine learning school? - canadaduane

Perhaps a more accurate wording of this question is: What the lowest-cost, highest quality structured environment for learning the theory and practice of machine learning?<p>I've tried online learning, and I need more structure than that. I like school, and appreciate the structure it gave me for my undergrad in computer science, but I'm not sure I can afford MIT at the moment (although that's where I would be if I could). What is the best school, program, or other system for really learning machine learning well, without paying $100k?
======
nostrademons
Google, NetFlix, or some other company that uses it as an integral part of
their product. Get them to pay you $100K instead of you paying them $100K.

